# MP3 IDV3 Tags auslesen



## Thomas Darimont (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein Denkanstoß wie man IDv3 Tags aus Mp3 Datei auslesen könnte...
Informationen zum Aufbau der IDv3 Tags findet ihr hier: 
http://www.id3.org/id3v2.3.0.html


```
/*
 * Created on 14.10.2004
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.io.DataInputStream;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileInputStream;
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;
import java.io.IOException;

/**
 * @author Darimont
 *  
 */
public class Test12 {

    public Test12() {
        try {
            File file = new File("c:/Mp3.mp3");
            DataInputStream dis = new DataInputStream(new FileInputStream(file));

            dis.skipBytes(10); //Skip the first 10 bytes

            while (true) {
                byte[] b = new byte[4];
                int len = dis.read(b);
                String keyword = new String(b);
                System.out.println("Keyword: " + keyword);
                int frameBodySize = dis.readInt();
                if (frameBodySize == 0)
                    return;
                System.out.println("FrameBodySize: " + frameBodySize); //Size of the next Frame
                short flags = dis.readShort();
                System.out.println("Flags: " + flags);

                byte[] textBuffer = new byte[frameBodySize];
                System.out.println(textBuffer.length);
                len = dis.read(textBuffer);

                StringBuffer buffer = new StringBuffer();
                for (int i = 0; i < textBuffer.length; i++) {
                    if (textBuffer[i] == 0)
                        continue;

                    if (keyword.startsWith("T")) {
                        if (i < 3)
                            continue;
                    }

                    buffer.append((char) textBuffer[i]);
                }

                System.out.println("Text: " + buffer.toString());
            }

        } catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new Test12();
    }
}
```

Weiterhin gibts dafür aber auch eine sehr nette Bibliothek:
http://www.vdheide.de/projects.html

HTH
Gruß Tom


----------



## Security (8. November 2004)

Nur so Neben Her Den Tag IDv3 gibt es bei MP3s nicht, höchstens ID2v2.3 und das ist schon der ganz neue der nur sehr selten gebraucht wird. Außerdem verstehe ich nicht das wenn du schon Moderator bist du dann in Hilfe-Forum schreibst, wenn dein Beitrag doch eher ein Tutorial ist.
Sonst ist aber alles super. 8)

Ach und noch ne ganz andere Frage wie wird man Moderator muss man da erst 2000 Beiträge schreiben oder geht das anders?


----------

